# A few more instaed of mowing the lawn!



## SDB777 (Apr 8, 2012)

Decided to forget to mow the lawn today....oops!

Made some stuff instead.


All pens kits are Sierra BP.

Acrylic the wife poured to keep from throwing away. Copper something?












Amboyna burl with no CA finish! Sanded to 800grit, then BLO and a coat of wax.











Spalted Hophornbeam Burl with no CA finish(used some thin CA during turning though to keep the dust from flying). Sanded to 800grit, then BLO and a coat of wax.













Was thinking that I've spent far too much time trying to make wood not wood....high gloss does sell, but I was thinking about offering a difference and seeing what would sell. If it doesn't sell...I can always dis-assemble and put a layer of shiny on it.


Thanks for looking!




Scott


----------



## nick 55 (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks real sharp! Now, when are we gonna see some Masur Birch and Black Ash that I know you have Blaine of?

Nick


----------

